# Eclipse - Javdoc - @param + @return fehlen



## -frank (14. Feb 2007)

ich habe manchmal das problem, dass mir eclipse das javadoc-comment-template nicht vollständig ausfüllt.
konkret fehlen mir bei methoden-kommentaren manchmal die @param's und @return. es funktioniert aber im selben project, sogar im selben file bei ner anderen methode (als wäre es zufall). zufall ist es aber nicht, denn gehts bei einer methode nicht, gehts auch bei 10 mal probieren nicht.

gibts da irgend einen typischen fehler, den man machen kann? (also zb den cursor falsch setzen oder sowas)?


----------



## -frank (14. Feb 2007)

okay, habs sofort selbst gefunden:
wenn ein nicht javadoc-kommentar vor dem javadoc-kommentar kommt, dann lässt eclipse die tags weg.

in diesem zusammenhand ne frage: ist es falsch (bzw. tut mans einfach nicht), dass man im quellcode zb zeilen wie


```
// ****************************************************
// ****************** INTERFACE METHODS ***************
// ****************************************************
```

einfügt? ich mache das bei größeren files ganz gerne.


----------



## Beni (14. Feb 2007)

Es ist falsch, grössere Files zu haben :bae: :wink:

Wenn es die Übersicht erhöht, nur zu; es gibt da keine Vorschriften. Persönlich verzichte ich auf sowas, da ich so ein Unterteilung einer Klasse irgendwie als "unnatürlich" empfinde.


----------



## -frank (14. Feb 2007)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es ist falsch, grössere Files zu haben :bae: :wink:




naja, ich hab eigentlich auch lieber 10 kleine als 2 riesengroße files/klassen. leider gehts halt in vielen fällen nicht bzw. wärs dann halt "unobjektorientiert", wenn man das file splitten würde obwohls vom OO standpunkt her eigentlich zusammengehören würde.


----------



## Lim_Dul (15. Feb 2007)

-frank hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beni hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaub ich nicht 

Man kann vieles tatsächlich sauber objektorientiert splitten, man muss nur die entsprechende Idee haben.


----------

